# Dehydrating turnips



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I was giving about 30 lbs of turnips and I peeled them, cubed and blanched them and put them in the dehydrator. They are done and are light brown. What gives why did they turn brown. Are they like potatoes that turn white again after rehydrating. I just processed them like this so I could toss a few in winter soups.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

You pretty much have to treat them like potatoes.


----------

